# SA metro rewards again



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

So after reading all the reports of the last few weeks I was keen to score a fish. It appeared I was the only one in Adelaide not catching snapper.

Launched in moonlight on Wednesday morning to a cold, light southeasterly. Fortunately no swell to speak of.

Exchanged greetings with Geoff (aka fisher) prior to launch and headed out to a spot where I was fortunate enough to pick up a few KGW the previous week... (Though the snapper didn't turn up then, I was happy to take a whiting on the 5/0).

...after finding my mark, I anchored and tossed out a lightly weighted half pilly.

In less than five minutes, before I had time to get any burley in the water, I had a good run and by applying bit of pressure a solid hook up ensued with plenty of weight on. A good clean fight with no dirty stuff and a few minutes later I have my biggest snapper to date (73cm) alongside the kayak and safely into the net.

One run and one fish... no more takers... I was more than happy with that and was able to finish the morning off with a half a dozen whiting as well.

Glad to get one on the board for team flanno
































regards peter


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great reward fishstix that is a nice size red,  73cm is a fair call, I have noticed there is a noticeable amount of shrinkage (not only due to the cold weather) in a fish that large between landing it and getting it home and measuring it.
I am even more jealous of the KGW, they have eluded me in the past 12 months.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Peter - well done, lovely fish and congratulations on the PB. And from plastic too ! Love the selfie. I think that means Team Flanno has caught the Maroons on the scoreboard.  
And good to see you are still getting out and about above the surface too. How did Fisher go ?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

solatree said:


> How did Fisher go ?


Check your PM's Andy 

I was heading to another part of the coast when I saw Peter rigging his yak, so I thought this will do - not far from one of my whiting spots. Launched the yak and with one stoke of the paddle to get into water deep enough for the pedals the paddle broke  Fortunately there was a lack of swell otherwise I would have had a wet morning! I returned to the beach and after a minute or two I found the paddle blade that had fallen off - I quickly got myself organised, headed out and anchored 20m from Pete, and within 30 seconds he had his snapper hooked. It was a good sight seeing him loaded up to an obviously good fish.

I was getting a few small bites on the snapper rig, so eventually fashioned a whiting rig out of some hooks I found in my plastics tackle box - eventually ending up with 1 whiting. Peter out did me by a long way! But it was nice to be back in the yak after a few months off.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice fish Peter and congratulations on the PB.

Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Flanotastic fish. Well done!


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Good fish Pete 

@ fisher

Had a similar shear thing with my paddle - a sleeve of poly pipe left over from a rocket launcher build does a cheap fix


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks - I did something similar, but poly pipe on the inside. I've got an old fibreglass paddle that I'll probably use instead. cheers


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Niiice fish

Go team Flanno

Well done on your PB


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kudos


----------

